
Chronix: Long term storage/retrieval for anomaly detection in operational data - mpweiher
https://blog.acolyer.org/2017/03/10/chronix-long-term-storage-and-retrieval-technology-for-anomaly-detection-in-operational-data/
======
ch
Clever use of timestamp inference with thresholding. Making use of domain
specific knowledge to erase data is always an efficient form of compression!

